# Which brand?



## Chief502 (Dec 3, 2012)

So, I've been thinking about switching both my dogs to a food they both can eat. I currently feed Chief, TOTW Pacific Stream formula and Luke, TOTW High Prairie Puppy formula. Chief is an English Bull Terrier and Luke is a Pomeranian/Poodle mix ("Pomapoo").

I'm looking to stay with a grain free food, preferably. These are the brands I have available at a local pet store. I can go to Tractor's Supply & PetSmart too, but with the local pet store they have a buy 12 bags get the 13th free program and I like that most about the store.

Natural Balance
Nulo
Holistic Select
Wellness Super Mix 5
Wellness Core
Nutro Ulta
Nutro Natural Choice
Eagle Pack
Pro Pac
Professional
Diamond

What do you recommend switching to?


----------



## Chief502 (Dec 3, 2012)

Even though this thread has quite a few people who have read it, but no replies I've been doing some research of my own. I've been using dogfoodadvisor.com and have narrowed my list to Natural Balance Alpha Dog or Holistic Select. I've also looked into Sportmix Wholesome which DFA rates at a 3.5 star. I rather keep my dogs on grain free, but 50 lbs for $30 seems like a good deal to me. I don't know if either of my dogs have allergies as I feed them a grain free food currently. I'm kind of wanting someone's opinion on Sportmix. I know it's mostly fed to hounds and hunting dogs, but just wondered if it would be OKAY for pet dogs? I've searched the forums for Sportmix and haven't found much opinions on it at all.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Is there a reason you don't want to just feed them both TOTW Pacific Stream, assuming Chief is doing well on it? Or rotating the TOTW formulas?


----------



## Chief502 (Dec 3, 2012)

Shell said:


> Is there a reason you don't want to just feed them both TOTW Pacific Stream, assuming Chief is doing well on it? Or rotating the TOTW formulas?


Price is starting to factor in. My brother got fired from his job, so I'm looking for a more cheaper food. I'm paying all the bills myself and it's starting to weigh in. I've given Chief the High Prairie formula before and he gets "cow pie" stools, is as best as I can describe it. I haven't tried any of the other formulas with him.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm feeding Premium Edge to my foster right now and she's doing well on it. Chicken and rice, $1/lb about. 

Lots of my pit bull fosters have done very well on Fromm Classic which is about $1/lb also.

Professional has some decent formulas that I know dogs doing well on. I'd go for the "active" mix for higher protein and fat. Also about $1/lb.


----------



## Chief502 (Dec 3, 2012)

Shell said:


> I'm feeding Premium Edge to my foster right now and she's doing well on it. Chicken and rice, $1/lb about.
> 
> Lots of my pit bull fosters have done very well on Fromm Classic which is about $1/lb also.
> 
> Professional has some decent formulas that I know dogs doing well on. I'd go for the "active" mix for higher protein and fat. Also about $1/lb.


Never heard of Premium Edge. I'll look at it. Professional is abailable at my local pet store with the 13th free bag incentive. Come to think of it I feed my cats Professional. Don't know why I didn't even think anout considering it. I've heard of Fromm, but my local pey store doesn't carry it. I'm sure PetSmart does, but I try to avoid going there if possible.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Chief502 said:


> Never heard of Premium Edge. I'll look at it. Professional is abailable at my local pet store with the 13th free bag incentive. Come to think of it I feed my cats Professional. Don't know why I didn't even think anout considering it. I've heard of Fromm, but my local pey store doesn't carry it. I'm sure PetSmart does, but I try to avoid going there if possible.


 I get Fromm and Premium Edge from Barkstown Road, they do Spot On rewards for many of their products. (Bonnycastle at Bardstown Rd)


----------



## lego (Sep 13, 2013)

My dog is on Holistic Select Anchovy/Sardine and she is doing amazingly on it  fwiw


----------



## Chief502 (Dec 3, 2012)

Shell said:


> I get Fromm and Premium Edge from Barkstown Road, they do Spot On rewards for many of their products. (Bonnycastle at Bardstown Rd)


Decided to research the foods you suggested a bit on dogfoodadvisor and although Premium Edge is better rated at 4 stars, it's grain-based and I'd rather stay away from that. And comparing Fromm to Sportmix Wholesome they are rated at the same at 3.5 stars and Sportmix has fewer controversial ingredients than Fromm. I e-mailed the Sportmix company this past weekend and requested sample sizes of their Wholesome formulas. I didn't want to get a huge bag, since it's all the local pet store sells and both my dogs not like it. I don't know why I would doubt they wouldn't eat anything put in their face, lol. They both gobbled up the sample sizes with no problems. If their tummies don't get upset then I'm probably going to switch them to it. 



lego said:


> My dog is on Holistic Select Anchovy/Sardine and she is doing amazingly on it  fwiw


Thanks for your input. I went back to my local pet store to look at pricing and Holistic Select is actually more expensive and only comes in a 28 lb bag for the biggest. I'd rather get more for my money with something 30 lbs.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Sportmix Wholesomes are rice based too, just like Premium Edge. Premium Edge does have other grains. Both are corn, wheat and soy free. 
Not saying you should choose one or the other, just that if you want to stay away from grains, then neither one is what you're looking for. 

First 10 ingredients of each---
Premium Edge Chicken and Rice:
Chicken, chicken meal, ocean fish meal, whole grain brown rice, cracked pearled barley, white rice, oatmeal, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), potatoes, tomato 

Sportmix Wholesome Chicken and Rice:
Chicken Meal, Brown Rice, Rice Flour, Rice Bran, Chicken Fat (preserved with mixed Tocopherols) Dried Beet Pulp, Flaxseed, Dried Egg Product, Potassium Chloride, Salt


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Can you get Annaemet(spelling?) its going to be my next bag I buy-- I was sad to see its higher rated(5 stars) than my locally based Solid Gold (I dont mind alittle brown rice and barley in the dogs food, as long as the meat sources and proteins are quality) -- its cheaper too$51 for a 40lb bag -- and made in Ohio so alot closer to you then me all the way out here in CA....


----------



## Chief502 (Dec 3, 2012)

Shell said:


> Sportmix Wholesomes are rice based too, just like Premium Edge. Premium Edge does have other grains. Both are corn, wheat and soy free.
> Not saying you should choose one or the other, just that if you want to stay away from grains, then neither one is what you're looking for.
> 
> First 10 ingredients of each---
> ...


DFA says that Sportmix is more a plant-based dog kibble and flat out says Premium Edge is grained-based. I'm satisfied that there isn't any corn, wheat & soy in Sportmix. I got some samples and am giving it a try. I have no idea if either of my dogs have a grain allergy, but definitely wanted to stay away from Beneful or Ol' Roy, etc.

Never heard of Annaemet. I'd probably have to go out of my way to get it, but I think I'm wanting to go with Sportmix. DFA says it's recommended and it's only a 1/2 star less rating than what I'm feeding now.


----------



## georgiapeach (Mar 17, 2012)

Put both dogs on TOTW Pacific Stream. The higher protein/fat content in the other varieties are probably what are causing Chief's loose poo. TOTW lamb has similar protein/fat content to the salmon, so you could try it, too. As long as you're feeding an all life stages kibble, puppy food isn't really necessary.


----------



## Blueduck1105 (Sep 17, 2013)

Out of curiosity has anyone used any food sold at Costco? Quality any good? I took a picture of the label but not sure what to think. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

I would go with Wellness Core out of the ones you mentioned.




Blueduck1105 said:


> Out of curiosity has anyone used any food sold at Costco? Quality any good? I took a picture of the label but not sure what to think.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


There are two kinds at Costco. I think the one in the blue bag is considered pretty decent (TOTW quality).


----------



## Blueduck1105 (Sep 17, 2013)

I will post the label I have a puppy and the blue one is adult food I believe. I think that bag is like natures something...by Costco I'll check tonight when I go for my weekly rounds!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Blueduck1105 (Sep 17, 2013)

There it is


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Blueduck1105 said:


> I will post the label I have a puppy and the blue one is adult food I believe. I think that bag is like natures something...by Costco I'll check tonight when I go for my weekly rounds!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Costco has a grain free one which isn't half bad (it's in a blue bag here in Canada), I don't know if it's the same one.

This one is alright but I wouldn't say amazing. I personally like to stay away from grains.

EDIT:

Actually I checked out both (Just Kirkland brand and the Kirkland Nature's Domain one). The GF formula actually has less meat, so I would say the one with grain (the one you posted) is better


----------



## Blueduck1105 (Sep 17, 2013)

So is it an OK alternative? I mean it's like $18 for a 20lb bag. Was thinking of getting that and then like blue buffalo and maybe mixing but I don't know the feeding rules really? Is that frowned upon?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Blueduck1105 said:


> So is it an OK alternative? I mean it's like $18 for a 20lb bag. Was thinking of getting that and then like blue buffalo and maybe mixing but I don't know the feeding rules really? Is that frowned upon?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


A lot of people do rotational diets where they get their dog used to different brands of food and different types of protein, just so that if there is ever a problem with the food (it gets discontinued, the store ran out, etc.) you always have an alternative that you know your dog dos well on.

I see no harm in mixing it up


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

Blueduck1105 said:


> So is it an OK alternative? I mean it's like $18 for a 20lb bag. Was thinking of getting that and then like blue buffalo and maybe mixing but I don't know the feeding rules really? Is that frowned upon?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


No it's not frowned upon, actually some of us here prefer it that way. Manna is up to 5 different brands of food at the moment in a rotation. 
As long as it's ok with you dog (no adverse effects and they like it)


----------



## Blueduck1105 (Sep 17, 2013)

Is this like a daily/weekly/monthly rotation or like combining the foods for one sitting? Any recommendations of a secondary puppy food if I go with that Costco puppy one too? He's about 3 1/2 months. Lab/terrier mix


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

Blueduck1105 said:


> Is this like a daily/weekly/monthly rotation or like combining the foods for one sitting? Any recommendations of a secondary puppy food if I go with that Costco puppy one too? He's about 3 1/2 months. Lab/terrier mix
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Mine is a every 2 week shift because a bag lasts 2 weeks for us. There is overlap though between bags. 
I wouldn't want to have a mix all the time because then the food will be exposed to air longer and have more time to become stale. Also large bags are cheaper per pound than the smaller ones.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

I have used the Costco Natures domain-- but like someone said, what I dont like about Grain free is there can be so many other fillers you are actually getting less meat ....I would stick with the regular-- also do a search on this Forum, there are reviews with OP opinions on Kirkland Brand (sorry to hijack CHief's thread a bit)...


----------



## Blueduck1105 (Sep 17, 2013)

Yea sorry that's my bad! I'll check out the other threads thanks everyone 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jen2010 (Feb 12, 2013)

We buy Nutro Natural Balance (the venison one). It's the only food we've found so far that agrees with Pepper. It's a good quality food but it's quite a bit cheaper than some of the other brands.


----------



## Chief502 (Dec 3, 2012)

georgiapeach said:


> Put both dogs on TOTW Pacific Stream. The higher protein/fat content in the other varieties are probably what are causing Chief's loose poo. TOTW lamb has similar protein/fat content to the salmon, so you could try it, too. As long as you're feeding an all life stages kibble, puppy food isn't really necessary.


Chief is currently on Pacific Stream, while Luke is on High Prairie Puppy formula. They both do fine on the food, it's just I'm needing something a little less expensive. I'm paying $28.99 + tax for a 15 lb bag for Chief and $12.99 + tax for an 8 lb bag for Luke. I want to switch them over to something they can both eat. I can get a 50 lb bag of Sportmix Wholesomes for $32.



taquitos said:


> I would go with Wellness Core out of the ones you mentioned.


I would probably have had them on this brand originally, but it is very expensive. $52 + tax, I believe for their biggest bag, which I _think_ is only 28 lbs.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

I rotate Professional into my dogs food every now and then. Jasper LOVES it. I buy my bags from Feeders Supply and can get the 35 pound bag for like $34.99 I believe. And every 12th bag is free. If you have a tractor supply near you 4health is a great brand. They have a grain inclusive and grain free line. I know where one is on this side of the river but I am not sure about louisville.

Fromm Classic is a good brand as well. 
Diamond Naturals is rated good and they also have a grain free line now.


----------



## meggels (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm a bit confused on some of the choices if TOTW is too much money already.

Natural Balance Alpha is going to be more than TOTW, as is Wellness Core. 

I would go with Pro Pac, Whole Earth Farms, or Annamaet. 

Pro Pac does have corn, but it is a largely meat based food, that rates well on dogfoodadvisor.com and I've read of many many dogs doing well on it. I also think Midwestern Pet foods, who makes it, is trustworthy.

Whole Earth Farms is a great bang for your buck food, and can be found at Petco and many other stores. It's got a great ingredient list for the price and I've read of many dogs doing well on this as well.

Annamaet is an amazing company that I can't praise enough. My dogs eat various Annamaet formulas (and you can easily order the food on chewy.com), and do AMAZING on the foods. You can call up and speak to the owner Rob Downey easily, and he will answer questions. He's a nutritionist who knows how to formulate a food with good results.


----------



## Dog Person (Sep 14, 2012)

If you're looking to save some money I second looking into 4Health or Diamond Naturals. 4Health is available at Tractor Supply and I was feeding Zoey it. You can get 35 lbs. of Chicken and Rice for $32: http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/4healthtrade;-chicken--rice-formula-for-adult-dogs-35-lb-bag 

Diamond Naurals is 40 lbs. for $32: http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/sto...hicken--rice-formula-for-adult-dogs-40-lb-bag

I fed Zoey the grain inclusive 4Health but she is /was having problems with ear infections and 4Health uses Brewers rice ... may be something that triggers it. They have a few flavors to keep the food interesting for your dogs.


----------

